# Adepta Sororitas one click orders and GW site revamp



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wll for those who said the sisters of battle are to be squated 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat660002a

they are back and in squads,expensive squads but squads none the less

plus a very nice 1500 point army bundle 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1190001a&prodId=prod2270004a


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad to see SoB getting some love. One day they will figure out the sleeves for the plastic kit.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy Nun with a gun, that is an expensive squad of figures!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Notice that it says Metal figures for the squads, that's probably part of why they're so expensive.

As I keep saying though, until they get some plastics, Sisters aren't safe yet despite this.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Notice that it says Metal figures for the squads, that's probably part of why they're so expensive.
> 
> As I keep saying though, until they get some plastics, Sisters aren't safe yet despite this.


Agreed, metal is so old school  But it is promising they have not gone for resin rereleases of old models. Depending on how well the new digital codex goes will depend on how likly they are to put effort into making plastics.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Notice that it says Metal figures for the squads, that's probably part of why they're so expensive.
> 
> As I keep saying though, until they get some plastics, Sisters aren't safe yet despite this.


Well hopefully all the sisters fans will splash some cash on some metal and give GW some food for thought.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Well hopefully all the sisters fans will splash some cash on some metal and give GW some food for thought.


Not sure even the most hardcore GW supporter would stump up that kinda cash. £43 for 5 retirutors? Nope, can't see it happening.
@SilverTabby I think got it right over in the rumour thread. This is geared towards existing Sisters players, rather than trying to bring in new ones. Thus is being a digital exclusive.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not sure even the most hardcore GW supporter would stump up that kinda cash. £43 for 5 retirutors? Nope, can't see it happening.
> @SilverTabby I think got it right over in the rumour thread. This is geared towards existing Sisters players, rather than trying to bring in new ones. Thus is being a digital exclusive.


_Actually_, I just bought a Celestine and a Penitent Engine from GW this month.

I'm also pretty sure about 7/8ths of my collection is GW direct from 2010 and later (so I've already been paying these prices I'm hearing people complain about). And I'm betting there are others that keep buying bits and bobs here and there too.

But no, I don't think GW is trying to sell to new players, I think they're trying to show Sisters support as best they can for the moment.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

To be fair, 5 Retributors is still cheaper than 3 Centurions :wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Not sure even the most hardcore GW supporter would stump up that kinda cash. £43 for 5 retirutors? Nope, can't see it happening.
> @SilverTabby I think got it right over in the rumour thread. This is geared towards existing Sisters players, rather than trying to bring in new ones. Thus is being a digital exclusive.


You should never underestimate how much a GW supporter will stump up for miniatures, gw are flogging 1 resin heroic scale primarch for £55 or £18 for a plastic marine hero and people are falling over themselves to hand over money,these by comparison are a bargain lol.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

the price of the plastic librarian is mental, £18 for a monopose plastic model. madness!




(...he is quite a cool model though :biggrin


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> You should never underestimate how much a GW supporter will stump up for miniatures,


True I suppose. I very nearly, despite my best judgement, spent the ridiculous sum of €23 for the new plastic libbie. If I bought 3 of them it'd cost more than those 5 metal minis. (Still can't figure out how he's £3 more than the beautiful Lord Executioner, but that's a matter for another day.)


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

That 1500 point one-click has such an odd price in US$. $701.25? Why not just cut us a tiny break and do $700 even?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> That 1500 point one-click has such an odd price in US$. $701.25? Why not just cut us a tiny break and do $700 even?


But then how would they pay for the poster and the marker used to autograph all five of those posters they actually sell?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> You should never underestimate how much a GW supporter will stump up for miniatures, gw are flogging 1 resin heroic scale primarch for £55 or £18 for a plastic marine hero and people are falling over themselves to hand over money,these by comparison are a bargain lol.


There is a guy who frequents our local GW store who spends $1000 a month or more on figures for all three systems. He buys all the new releases and laps up any collectors or limited editions. Thing is he never plays and I overheard him saying he had several rental storage units to house his collection...I am sure he is not the only consumer like that across the world.

I guarantee this bundle will sell more than a few copies (and I would bet the Ultramarine chapter bundle sold a few copies as well)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I bet there trying to unload as much metal as they can as when the plastics come out it all be obsolete and no one would buy it anyway.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

My total 2000 point army to be replaced would be about 800 dollars. Expensive. About 30 percent over marines, I guess.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Creon said:


> My total 2000 point army to be replaced would be about 800 dollars. Expensive. About 30 percent over marines, I guess.


Mine would be much more than that and I'm between 2-3k.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Depends on the composition of your army, I guess. If I went all the way to 3k, probably $1250-$1275.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Creon said:


> Depends on the composition of your army, I guess. If I went all the way to 3k, probably $1250-$1275.


I was speaking on more of a collection basis actually. Legal list wise I know I can nail 2.5K without even getting the Stormlord out. Especially with the 5 Sister squads, I can double FOC fairly easilly.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

For $135.00AuD for one squad of those, don't think so.

I can buy 2 x 10 man Chaos Space Marine boxes for that and have $11.00 left over to cover public transport costs from my place to Sydney and back.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> There is a guy who frequents our local GW store who spends $1000 a month or more on figures for all three systems. He buys all the new releases and laps up any collectors or limited editions. Thing is he never plays and I overheard him saying he had several rental storage units to house his collection...I am sure he is not the only consumer like that across the world.
> 
> I guarantee this bundle will sell more than a few copies (and I would bet the Ultramarine chapter bundle sold a few copies as well)


The ludicrous thing about the Ultramarines bundle is that it has no, or almost no discount.

Anyone dropping that much cash should be smart enough to know that if they approach GW directly, or a third party supplier, and say "I'm willing to spend ten grand, right now, what kind of deal will you cut me?: they'll be able to get a hefty discount. For $10K, you should be able to get the full Chapter (minus those stupid Centurions), _and_ a sizable airforce with it, lol.


----------

